# Water Ponding on Slab?



## doc_j (Jun 28, 2010)

I've got a concrete situation I wanted to run past the group to see if one of the new concrete/polymer overlay products might be a good solution.

I've got a section of concrete patio/driveway that goes all the way to the foundation of my house. Over the last few years, I've noticed a little settling such that if it rains, I get a 1/4-1/2" puddle (about 6 foot square) that sits right against the foundation.  I haven't had any water leaking into the house yet, and I've run a bead of sealer at the joint, but it may just be a matter of time.

What I was wondering is whether laying down an overlay layer of one of these new "flexible concrete" products that is maybe 1" thick at the house and then feathered out to original concrete might be a good way to keep the water from pooling there.  For aesthetic reasons, I would think a 12' x 12' area is what I'd be looking at for the overlay. 

Thanks in advance...


----------



## itsreallyconc (Jun 28, 2010)

use those products every wk to do exact same thing among other problems/enhancements/decorative improvements,,, you cannot buy 'em at the apron stores, however,,, more selections avail by googling ' decorative concrete overlay materials ',,, most will require extending w/clean 3/8"clean aggregate


----------



## doc_j (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks for the quick reply. If I might ask, what exactly do you mean by, "most will require extending w/clean 3/8"clean aggregate?"  

Thanks again.


----------



## itsreallyconc (Jun 29, 2010)

increase the bag's volume by adding clean 3/8"clean aggregate


----------



## doc_j (Jun 29, 2010)

Got it...thanks.


----------

